# Dont buy salt from this company! Thieves



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Maggiores Public Salt
2927 Harrisburg RD. NE
Canton, OH 44705

On 10-28-09 I drove 65 miles down to canton from cleveland to purchase 3 pallets of salt from the above company. I reffered to them by a friend who bought some product a week before and was happy with it. The price was good at $3.55 a 50lb bag of morton safe t salt compared to $4.25 up here in cleveland at other distributors. I drove down and purchased the 3 skids and headed back up north to the shop. Got the shop and unloaded 2 of the skids. I got to the third skid and unwrapped it and 40 or so of the bags were rock solid. I called them back within 3 hours of purchasing the product and told them about the bad skid of salt. I spoke to Tim one of there managers and he said you will exhange it. I told him it is not worth it for me to drive back down for one skid of salt. 130 mile round trip. he said no problem we have truck load run up there a lot and we will stop by and switch out the skid for you. I am like no problem let me know when we can set up a time. I think to myself this is all set. The next day they call to ask for the batch number of the skid to tell mortons about the bad salt. I find the number and hand it over to them. the number is 12-08 3468-4499. I dont hear anything back from them for a week. I call on thrusday 11-5-09 to ask what is going on. The owner of the company an old lady gets on the phone and proceeds to tell me that I did not buy that salt from them, they they had no salt on there property from 12-08, and they they will not refund the salt or exchange it. She is looking at my invoice which states I bought 3 skids of salt and called within 3 hours of buying the skids to report the bad salt. She said without a doubt that salt did not come from our lot. She seems to believe I had it left over and was trying to get a free skid of new salt from her. She would not listen to any reasoning and put her lot manager on the phone. He then also proceeded to tell me that there was no 08 salt on the lot. He also said he remembers me coming in an picking up the salt and having his guys help load the pallets on my truck and trailer. At this point I am thinking how do you not beleive me thsi is from your place. They both still deny it, Pretty much call me a liar and hang up on me. They did hang up on me. I have a reciept and the bad product on a pallet. When they loaded me with salt they drove to the back of the lot and got the salt. there was 100 skids of salt right next to my truck but they drove all the way to the back to pick it up. The old stuff I believe. Well i talked to another manager the first one who said they would switch it out and siad they will not since they claim they did not have any 08 salt on there property. I talked to the owner again yesterday and she yelled at me for 3 minutes on speakerphone in front of 2 of my employees as witnesses and said never to call again and dont ever come back to buy salt. She said if I come down there she will call the sherrif. 1 hour later I got a call from the sherrif.:laughing:. Well long story short they are crooks and all they want is your money and after they the tell you to go F yourself pretty much. Horrible customer service and the thing is they got on the defeensive first over the whole subject which in most cases leads to knowing of fault. Sorry for the long story, but I called mortons and they are looking into it. I am calling the better business bureau, Action five new investigative reporters and filing a small claims case against them and after everything is said and done what would have cost them $100 in salt is going to cost them close to $1000payup for the product and my time and defemation of character for calling me a liar. Thanks for the rant and I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i was upset that i didnt get my salt at that good of a price, but those people sound like losers. ill make sure to tell everyone i know not to to buisness with those people!


----------



## vengeanceent (Nov 5, 2007)

Go get em!

Guess the drive and the savings isn't always the best!


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow I've never had that happen. ya right , I got a skid of salt that was hard as a rock . but, never ever would the place NOT take it back than give me new. It happens but if they make it right than all is good. What did the cop say ?

You need to stay away from them just let the courts do their job. Don't let them get off the hook . I paid $180 per skid . but I know if I have a bag of soild they will replace it .


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Aaron, they sound like real scum bags about the hole thing, I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The cop was like I cant believe they dont just refund the product and keep a paying customer happy in this economy. He just wanted to make sure I was not going to do anything illegal. I just laughed and said you will not have to worry about it. He was okay and was like I am done with this now and good luck with the BBB, which I just filed and the small claims court. They are rude people and my buddy Tony got a taste of it also when he called to complain about there customer service. Mortons seems to be a big help and they are going to track and see where that skid went to. So hopefully they find it out and it points right to public salt. :salute:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well that sucks big time man!!!! They definitely need put in their place, and the courts/BBB are a good way to get them. Bet they wont ever complain about a pallet of salt after the courts get done with them!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

subscribing


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

stroker79;854261 said:


> subscribing


ditto!!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I will for sure. I say that this whole proces could be over by tuesday once I hear back from mortons or if it goes all the way to court it will be about a month.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

F#ck them people


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Burkartsplow, if you need bagged salt there is a fertilizer plant only 15 min. from the [email protected]@ hole Public salt that we use and it is good stuff post your contact and I can give you there number


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i would think this would be easily reconciled once Morton gets the batch # and links it to orders placed and deliveries made?


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

ahhhhhh....I buy from both the Fertilizer store (Hoopes) and Public Salt..I have had rock hard salt from Hoopes but never public...it doesn't surprise me they are @$$holes down there in that neighborhood....keep us posted


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Burkartsplow;854043 said:


> Maggiores Public Salt
> 2927 Harrisburg RD. NE
> Canton, OH 44705
> 
> On 10-28-09 I drove 65 miles down to canton from cleveland to purchase 3 pallets of salt from the above company. I reffered to them by a friend who bought some product a week before and was happy with it. The price was good at $3.55 a 50lb bag of morton safe t salt compared to $4.25 up here in cleveland at other distributors. I drove down and purchased the 3 skids and headed back up north to the shop. Got the shop and unloaded 2 of the skids. I got to the third skid and unwrapped it and 40 or so of the bags were rock solid. I called them back within 3 hours of purchasing the product and told them about the bad skid of salt. I spoke to Tim one of there managers and he said you will exhange it. I told him it is not worth it for me to drive back down for one skid of salt. 130 mile round trip. he said no problem we have truck load run up there a lot and we will stop by and switch out the skid for you. I am like no problem let me know when we can set up a time. I think to myself this is all set. The next day they call to ask for the batch number of the skid to tell mortons about the bad salt. I find the number and hand it over to them. the number is 12-08 3468-4499. I dont hear anything back from them for a week. I call on thrusday 11-5-09 to ask what is going on. The owner of the company an old lady gets on the phone and proceeds to tell me that I did not buy that salt from them, they they had no salt on there property from 12-08, and they they will not refund the salt or exchange it. She is looking at my invoice which states I bought 3 skids of salt and called within 3 hours of buying the skids to report the bad salt. She said without a doubt that salt did not come from our lot. She seems to believe I had it left over and was trying to get a free skid of new salt from her. She would not listen to any reasoning and put her lot manager on the phone. He then also proceeded to tell me that there was no 08 salt on the lot. He also said he remembers me coming in an picking up the salt and having his guys help load the pallets on my truck and trailer. At this point I am thinking how do you not beleive me thsi is from your place. They both still deny it, Pretty much call me a liar and hang up on me. They did hang up on me. I have a reciept and the bad product on a pallet. When they loaded me with salt they drove to the back of the lot and got the salt. there was 100 skids of salt right next to my truck but they drove all the way to the back to pick it up. The old stuff I believe. Well i talked to another manager the first one who said they would switch it out and siad they will not since they claim they did not have any 08 salt on there property. I talked to the owner again yesterday and she yelled at me for 3 minutes on speakerphone in front of 2 of my employees as witnesses and said never to call again and dont ever come back to buy salt. She said if I come down there she will call the sherrif. 1 hour later I got a call from the sherrif.:laughing:. Well long story short they are crooks and all they want is your money and after they the tell you to go F yourself pretty much. Horrible customer service and the thing is they got on the defeensive first over the whole subject which in most cases leads to knowing of fault. Sorry for the long story, but I called mortons and they are looking into it. I am calling the better business bureau, Action five new investigative reporters and filing a small claims case against them and after everything is said and done what would have cost them $100 in salt is going to cost them close to $1000payup for the product and my time and defemation of character for calling me a liar. Thanks for the rant and I will keep you guys updated.


Call The Troubleshooter, Joe Pagonakis!!!!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't see what the big deal is, it's like a big of ice through it on the ground a few times, and dump it in the hopper, good as new.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't see how they can argue it when you have a reciept from them.
i'm assuming that it's dated with payment, etc.
Oh well, drag them through the mud......I've always had good luck with the BBB and what they can do for you and your rights. That's a good idea getting them involved.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

rsvees;854437 said:


> I don't see what the big deal is, it's like a big of ice through it on the ground a few times, and dump it in the hopper, good as new.


I did throw a couple of bags on the ground to see if it would break up, and it broke up into 5 big chunks. The thing is I paid good money for bagged dry salt and I should not have to do that. It is was not a big deal until they took the defensive and called me a liar. It is a matter of principle now and I am not one to take something like this laying down. They are going to pay and after I prove them worng I am going to smile and when I get my check from them I am going to send them a nice little thank you note in the mail with a picture of me cashing the check.:redbounce


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

you mean there will be a video too


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

u wonder what kind of lies were said about you before you talked to the owner.. somebdy is just passing the buck and didnt want to take the blame for a screwup


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

It is funny that the banner ad I see is this one.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

REAPER;854915 said:


> It is funny that the banner ad I see is this one.
> 
> View attachment 61702


Yeah, The thing is Morton has been great about this issue so far. If you go to corporate they make things right.


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

I guess this whole line of post makes no sense. The savings you were going for by the cheaper price was nullified by your drive time when factoring in vehicle and labor cost. Now you have a police report filed on you from the vendor. I am sorry you feel like you were sold a bad pallet of salt but you where their when they loaded them. Now you have the time to file with the BBB and small claims court? I am wondering just what your point in all of this? To me you need to move how and get ready for snow.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

capital;855246 said:


> I guess this whole line of post makes no sense. The savings you were going for by the cheaper price was nullified by your drive time when factoring in vehicle and labor cost. Now you have a police report filed on you from the vendor. I am sorry you feel like you were sold a bad pallet of salt but you where their when they loaded them. Now you have the time to file with the BBB and small claims court? I am wondering just what your point in all of this? To me you need to move how and get ready for snow.


I went and picked up the salt and after picking it up and returning it back to my shop I was still $100 ahead after gas and mileage. Unloading it was my workout for the day. I did not go to the gym that night like I usually do, so no lost labor there. Im still up $100. They said they were going to take care of it from the beginning and I was fine with that. It was when they began to disrepect me and call me a liar when it became a matter of principle. It was not about the salt anymore. I could care less about that. I already filed with BBB online and it took me 10 minutes after dinner one evening. I called the courts and they are faxing the documents over I need to file. Not much time there. And I dont FEEL I was sold a bad pallet of salt. I WAS sold a bad pallet of salt. I am warning others in my area to not deal with this company due to there horrible customer service. Hurt them where it hurts worse. The bottom line. I will win this and what could have been a simple fix for them is going to cost them 10 times the initial complaint. Why should I worry about a police report on me. I am not an idiot and going to do anything illegal. All I want is the satisfaction of proving them wrong and making them pay. I am not just going to move on. I am not a push over like you seem to be and my point is that I am standing up for myself and my dignity. I work hard for what I have and when I purchase a product or service I expect a certain level of quality and if it does not meet my guality then I make them fix it. So next time you need to get your truck fixed or anything like that, and they dont fix the problem correctly, Just move on like you said and get ready for the snow.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Burkartsplow;855324 said:


> I went and picked up the salt and after picking it up and returning it back to my shop I was still $100 ahead after gas and mileage. .


You drove 130 miles round trip for $2.90?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

If you don't stand for something You'll fall for anything .


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*bagged salt etc.*

Any bagged product that is hygroscopic will absorb moisture when when it is covered by a pallet bag and shrink wrap to stabilise the load on the pallet.

The HDPE 4 bags allow moisture as the plastic being flexible due to its structure being used in form fill and seal bagging operations is not designed to prevent moisture and only a method to transport the product to the customer from the place of origin.

A former employer of mine uses table salt in super sacks for thier water softening system which is costly to say the least, and its trouble for the emloyees as they would not even give buy them a shovel to break it up.

The exterior storage or long term interior storage of these products is problematic as the use of a dehumidifier is an afterthought for any retailer or wholesaler with products of this type and the plastic bags attract more moisture unlike the old sewn triple wall open mouth filled paper bags. the paper and plastic valve pack bags are even worse as the funnel filltube in the top of the valve pack bag is an easy conduit for moisture.

The logical way to have solved this problem was to discount the sale as they obviously new it was older product-solar salt is not as problematic as it is larger in granular size.

They were not at all interested in rotating their inventory or did not due so if instrcted to do so and they loaded on your trailer.

The distributors behavior was no excuse in any case and the employee should be repremanded in my opinion.

If you store your salt indoors or it should be done if possible as the salt or any salt will attract moisture all the time simply due to the nature of the product.-
saying that:
A dehumidifier is a much more efficient way of controlling moisture and the new units are efficient and real work horses and most of them have a garden hose fitting in the bottom of the bucket can be cut open to allow a hose to be attached and drain it way to the storm sewer or outside where it is possible to do so.

Yes a dehumidifier cost money to run it but it can be operated during the off peal hours when electricity cost is less.

Very few suppliers have warehouses for bagged product, as any salt unless it is for human consumption is a low value product and typically bagged and loaded the same time the truck backs up to the loading dock for its load.

You should see all the salt that bagged and stockpiled at some of the mines and left out on the open for later sale as they do not have the warehouse space for its storage.

The case in point being many of the mines typically bag, palletize, bag and shrink wrap salt months in advance for the coming season and if it does not sell it is simply left in the warehouse or on the property until the next season.

In future you should open the pallet bag by cutting it along one side of one bag and not the bag itself to access the top bag in the middle of the pallet and check its condition if you are concerned.

I know this does not help much but a log splitter can be used to break up the salt in a bag that is solid by simply making a frame to hold the bag while the pusher plate sized to the area if the bag (length by width) is pressing against the sack.

We buy deicing salt in bags for convenience and the mines and distributors provide it for sale. 
Its a buyer beware situation as a retailer or independent distributor wants to move inventory and morton is being very gracious in addressing the problem for you.

leon


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

cretebaby;855342 said:


> You drove 130 miles round trip for $2.90?


It cost me $20.00 in gas roundtrip. I saved over $100 and it was worth the time to me.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

You will find that the BBB is basically a complete joke as they are only a sounding board between consumer and seller/vendor.They have no power whatsoever.I went through this with Polaris on my lemon snowmobile last year. Sorry for your trouble.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Stay the course and continue with your plan, they sold you bad salt, you wanted them to replace it with a new pallet, they refused and took it a step or two farther. You need to follow through, you are not the first person or the last they will do this to. Good luck and if all you get is a new pallet then you will have won the war.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Is that the place that clap gets his from? If so I bet he would give them an ear full!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL just drag me in to it mike 

We have got bag salt from them.... We have had hard bags but nothing wr couldnt salvage... I know for a fact they have left over salt every year and stock pile it.

We buy off a few places, one is a mile down the road from these guys and keeps all there salt inside!

At one point we was buying all my salt from the local fert plant a few of these guys were talking about, it may be cheaper but we had more problems then what it was worth from them...

............ One skid would be a good mix from dust to rock size salt... then the next skid would be like table salt, and the next skid would be all large size rocks.

This was a real problem for us, because we never used the same amount of salt / had the same coveage ect.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

That your area! I had to do it! LOL!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL its all good mike,

theres alot of guys in the area thats not happy with them


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

we dont use bagged salt anymore but have bought from them in the past and never had a problem with the product..i have had other problems though with the way they have treated me as a customer...they do do a high volume of bagged material and would be surprised if it is bad product i am glad to hear morton is trying to help out and get to the bottom of it...the numbers wont lie on where is was originally shipped...i never knew the bagged salt had codes on it like that...


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually called them today to get the updated pricing for the season so I could make my order and asked them if the salt was new or was sitting outside all summer hard as a brick...they got p***** off when i said "i've heard of instances this year where your salt was overstock and like a brick"...she said "oh well it happens from time to time but we will replace it if it is...I said "Ok good to know, I know sometimes you just get a bad batch"....she says "We will replace the product no questions". I said oh well how am I sure this is new salt..she got mad transferred me to Tim the manager and he said they will replace etc....so I dunno, I guess we'll find out when my salt is like a brick if they will actually replace it or I will be starting another thread on here like yours raving about their thievery....


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

ROFLMAO.... Was this before or after, you were getting gas and twinkies from speedway this morning??


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

what were you doing driving by checking out my crews? you minerva guys....


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Lookin busy unlike your guys lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

gotta fuel up brother


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

public salt called me today and was being real nice. They needed another number as they said there may be a discrepincy with the numbers on the bag. they are calling me back monday.


----------



## Chevy03dump (Nov 20, 2006)

Good luck filing with small claims. I had to do the same thing to a popular LCO on this site after doing 2 days of skid work for them. All small claims does is make your claim legal. Doesn't do anything for collections. I had to put a lean against their property. It's been over a year and still haven't seen anything. Some people don't care and are not to be trusted.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Keep on it! There is a principal involved and if more people stuck to their values this country would not be grabbing it's ankels right now.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

We won't accept product if it isn't up to our standards. Won't even leave their lot, until everything is inspected by our drivers.

Sure, they sold you bad salt. Wouldn't it be easier to take 5 minutes and check a few bags on each pallet before you leave?

We picked up a 12yd load of mulch last year that had some stones from the loading area mixed in with it. Up goes the dump box off to the side of their pile.

When all is said and done, BBB and Small Claims (Commercial Claims) is really just a waste of time. BBB does absoutely nothing, and Small Claims (like chevy03 said), only gives you a shot at getting a judgement. This doesn't mean you will ever get paid. All you can do is put a lien on their building (if they own it), and hope they sell before they go out of business..

Good luck!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

qualitylawncare;863289 said:


> We won't accept product if it isn't up to our standards. Won't even leave their lot, until everything is inspected by our drivers.
> 
> Sure, they sold you bad salt. Wouldn't it be easier to take 5 minutes and check a few bags on each pallet before you leave?
> 
> ...


Well everything is fixed. BBB called and sent them the complaint. Morton Salt called and talked to the owner. They called me and refunded the price of the bad pallet of salt and said to just keep it and also refunded the price of another pallet I boughtpayup. So I bought 3 pallets. One is bad, two are good and I only paid for one of them. I am going to just take a sledge to the bags and use them for side walks or whatever. I know I should have checked and that is my fault but if you would have heard the way they talked to me on the phone and calling me a liar pretty much. It was the worst customer service ever. It was there fault and they apologized.They lost me as a client and a few others I know of for sure. Well it is over and I am moving on to the snow. ussmileyflag


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad to hear things worked out


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Thats why you stick to your guns and never give up!


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Burkartsplow;863422 said:


> Well everything is fixed. BBB called and sent them the complaint. Morton Salt called and talked to the owner. They called me and refunded the price of the bad pallet of salt and said to just keep it and also refunded the price of another pallet I boughtpayup. So I bought 3 pallets. One is bad, two are good and I only paid for one of them. I am going to just take a sledge to the bags and use them for side walks or whatever. I know I should have checked and that is my fault but if you would have heard the way they talked to me on the phone and calling me a liar pretty much. It was the worst customer service ever. It was there fault and they apologized.They lost me as a client and a few others I know of for sure. Well it is over and I am moving on to the snow. ussmileyflag


I bet they wish they had taken care of you fairly to begin with -before you told a million people.

For those who think the BBB is worthless? I think it helped in this case, and the call from Morton probably had a lot to do with it too.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

That's good. Like burk said - it wasn't about the salt anymore but a matter of principle and business ethics.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

*Supply & Demand of Ice Control or Ice Melt*

Supply & Demand of Ice Control or Ice Melt.
If the supply is low & demand is high The cost would be high.
If the supply is high & demand is low. The cost would be low.
I notice in local stores Of Ice Control in September of 2009 was 50% off. No need for it in September.
Now the temps are colder the price is slowly going up.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

WeDoSnowplowing;864634 said:


> Supply & Demand of Ice Control or Ice Melt.
> If the supply is low & demand is high The cost would be high.
> If the supply is high & demand is low. The cost would be low.
> I notice in local stores Of Ice Control in September of 2009 was 50% off. No need for it in September.
> Now the temps are colder the price is slowly going up.


I was at home depot today and the price they charge for one 50# bag of morton safe t salt the same stuff I have is crazy high $6.77 a bag plus tax. They are making a killing on that stuff. And they are most likely getting it for $2.50 a bag or less.I need to set up shop by a hoe depot and sell my **** for $5.00 a bag and become a millionaire and never have to push snow again.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Burkartsplow;864979 said:


> I was at home depot today and the price they charge for one 50# bag of morton safe t salt the same stuff I have is crazy high $6.77 a bag plus tax. They are making a killing on that stuff. And they are most likely getting it for $2.50 a bag or less.I need to set up shop by a hoe depot and sell my **** for $5.00 a bag and become a millionaire and never have to push snow again.


Just curious but don't you sell your salt already for more then $5, do you feel guilty? Home Depot just marks there stuff up like everyone thing else on there shelves. Glad you got your salt matter straightened up.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Some places Ice Melts is more them $5.00 for 50 Lbs bag.
http://www.fastenal.com/web/products.ex?N=999601493&in_dim_search=1


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

JD Dave;865044 said:


> Just curious but don't you sell your salt already for more then $5, do you feel guilty? Home Depot just marks there stuff up like everyone thing else on there shelves. Glad you got your salt matter straightened up.


Your right, I sell it for A LOT more then what I buy it for.payup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad to hear you got it all squared away Aaron.


----------

